# Account-Bindung bei PC-Spielen



## Hardwarelappen (18. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen, 

habe Far Cry 3 installiert und musste dann um spielen zu können einen Account anlegen und dann meinen Key eingeben. Schön und gut, habe dann erstmal gespielt. 
Nun als Entschuldigung, habe seit Jahren überhaupt kein Spiel mehr angerührt und so ist mir leider erst im nachhinein klar geworden, dass diese Key-Acc.-Verbindung ja eigentlich ein Verkaufen unmöglich macht 

Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit?

Und dann interessiert mich noch: AC III läuft das da dann genauso ab?

Selbes Spiel bei Left 4 Dead II. Ist zwar nicht U-Play, aber eine, für mich, ähnliche Plattform. Wie siehts da aus?

MfG


----------



## Low (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Accountgebunden*

Es läuft bei jedem AAA Titel so und nicht nur da. Accoungebunden ist heute gang und gebe


----------



## anon666 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Accountgebunden*

Das ist jetzt bei allen uPlay spielen so.

Du kannst denn ganzen Account verkaufen wenn da nur ein Spiel drauf ist. Heute lieben die meisten Leute Steam aber damals als es raus kam haben die Leute es genau deswegen gehasst wie die Pest. Wenn du dann dein Spiel nicht mehr haben möchtest verkaufst du deinen Account. 

Left 4 Dead 2 läuft über Steam und da ist es genauso, wenn du ein Spiel kaufst dann kannst du es nicht zurück geben oder wieder verkaufen.


----------



## Hardwarelappen (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Accountgebunden*

Also Geld empfangen, dann E-Mail und Passwort ändern, und das wars?


----------



## anon666 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Accountgebunden*

So würde ich es machen, musst du halt mit dem Käufer ausmachen. Wenn man die Mail und das Passwort ändert sollte es ja sicher sein.


----------



## Low (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Accountgebunden*

Wenn du Foto von dem Produkt Key machst und das de, Support sendest kannst du dir den account aber wieder zurück holen. Also nicht einfach so jemanden trauen der einen account verkauft .
nur so eine info am rande


----------



## turbosnake (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Accountgebunden*



Low schrieb:


> Es läuft bei jedem AAA Titel so und nicht nur da. Accoungebunden ist heute gang und gebe


 
Also ist The Witcher 2 kein AAA Titel ?


----------



## Low (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Accountgebunden*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Also ist The Witcher 2 kein AAA Titel ?


 Gibt es auch bei Steam.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Accountgebunden*

Ist aber weder in der Downlaod noch in der Verkaufsversion Acc gebunden/

Die Steamversion ist da nur für sich zu sehen.


----------



## 10203040 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Accountgebunden*



Low schrieb:


> Gibt es auch bei Steam.


 
Und auch ohne Steam. L4D2 gibt es nur auf Steam, nicht ohne du Held. Du weißt schon worum es Ihm ging.


----------



## Low (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Accountgebunden*



10203040 schrieb:


> Und auch ohne Steam. L4D2 gibt es nur auf Steam, nicht ohne du Held. Du weißt schon worum es Ihm ging.


 Ich wollte zu erst "bei fast jedem AAA..." schreiben....ich wusste doch irgendjemand kommt und meckert


----------



## Lexx (18. Februar 2013)

Kann man bei Steam eigentlich auch für jedes Game einen extra Account anlegen.. ?
So könnte mans ja separiert weiterverkaufen.. ?


----------



## 10203040 (18. Februar 2013)

Klar kannst du das, wenn du die Lust und Laune hast. Und die Mailadressen.


----------



## Low (18. Februar 2013)

Kann schon, ist aber bestimmt gegen die AGBs


----------



## anon666 (18. Februar 2013)

Bei Steam ist so etwas doch nicht notwendig, wenn man Spiele für 2.50 oder 4.99 kaufen kann. Left 4 Dead 2 habe ich für um die 4.50€ bekommen und einige serious sam teile haben nur 3€ gekostet, DLC gab es sogar für 0.99€. Für die Preise verzichte ich gerne auf mein Recht diese weite zu verkaufen.


----------

